# Uber Lunch, Anyone?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/28/ubereats-official-launch/


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure. I'll order a philly steak, with french fries, cole slow, and a sprite with a lemon twist in it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

All depends on what the no show and wait policy is. If you have a bunch to deliver and they aren't waiting at curbside, you got some serious issues as the delays mount.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

So is anyone doing this? What's the pay and do you get tips?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I saw the thread title and thought maybe Uber was buying lunch for its starving drivers. 

If you want to deliver food, just get a job at Dominos or Pizza Hut.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

haha so far im the only one excited by this and its not even launching in my city.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> haha so far im the only one excited by this and its not even launching in my city.


Not in my city either but it has limited value to me because I'm working during the day. Now, if they had Uber dinner, the rates were fair and passengers were well trained to be at the curb salivating, I'm all about it.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not in my city either but it has limited value to me because I'm working during the day. Now, if they had Uber dinner, the rates were fair and passengers were well trained to be at the curb salivating, I'm all about it.


 haha definitely. who knows, maybe by the time it reaches you, they will have all the kinks worked out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I saw the thread title and thought maybe Uber was buying lunch for its starving drivers.
> 
> If you want to deliver food, just get a job at Dominos or Pizza Hut.


 exactly., you get at least minimum wage plus tips.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> So is anyone doing this? What's the pay and do you get tips?


Here is how much they pay in LA
*UberFRESH Earnings Structure*

UberFRESH partners earn $3/delivery plus a minimum hourly guarantee of $13/hour. Uber will not take a commission on any of these earnings - they're yours to keep!

The $13/hour guarantee applies to all online time. In order to qualify for the hourly guarantee, you simply need to accept 80% of all requests.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Here is how much they pay in LA
> *UberFRESH Earnings Structure*
> 
> UberFRESH partners earn $3/delivery plus a minimum hourly guarantee of $13/hour. Uber will not take a commission on any of these earnings - they're yours to keep!
> ...


Do you know if you are handling multiple orders at once or is it just one at a time, go back get more food, deliver, repeat. If it's one at a time, you are making $13 an hour for a couple of hours, period. Probably make more driving them with less hassle.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Do you know if you are handling multiple orders at once or is it just one at a time, go back get more food, deliver, repeat. If it's one at a time, you are making $13 an hour for a couple of hours, period. Probably make more driving them with less hassle.


Pretty much you meet uber representative already known location pickup a dozen ready sandwiches and wait for a ping( can't do regular X orders whil doing uber fresh) ,whatever is not delivered must be returned to them.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Do you know if you are handling multiple orders at once or is it just one at a time, go back get more food, deliver, repeat. If it's one at a time, you are making $13 an hour for a couple of hours, period. Probably make more driving them with less hassle.


Here is more info 
*Can I order multiple meals?*

Yes, just tap the + button to add more meals to your order. And if you're ordering with other people, you can easily share the cost using the Fare Split feature.

*How much are the meals?*

UberEATS offers different meals at different prices. Lunch options typically range from $9 to $15, while dinner options typically range from $10 to $18. There is also a $3 delivery fee, regardless of the number of meals you order.

*How do you choose what's on the menu?*

UberEATS partners with the restaurants that define the local food scene. We only want to bring you the best local flavors. Our select menu changes daily, and you can always find something for every taste.

*What if I have food allergies or want to adjust the order?*

All meal options have been pre-arranged by our restaurant partners, so orders are not customizable at this time.

*Will my driver bring the meal to my door or inside my office?*

No, curbside delivery is the quickest and most reliable way for you to connect with your driver.

*Do I need to tip my driver?*

There's no need to tip. The best way to thank your driver is with a 5-star rating.

*How can my restaurant partner with UberEATS?*

We're always looking to deliver great new dishes. Please start by filling out this form.

*What's the best way to reach UberEATS support?*


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

> *Do I need to tip my driver?*
> 
> There's no need to tip. The best way to thank your driver is with a 5-star rating.


At least they're consistent. Burn up your vehicle for $13/hr and no tip. Uber on, people. Uber on.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> At least they're consistent. Burn up your vehicle for $13/hr and no tip. Uber on, people. Uber on.


Nice.. This is exactly what I need is.. 5 stars.

What if they don't like the food.. 1 star for me?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh and they went from UberFresh to UberEats
Because there is nothing fresh about for a sandwich made in a restaurant picked up by uber representative delivered to driver then being in a car God knows for how long.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> exactly., you get at least minimum wage plus tips.


Depending on where you work you may not get a base minimum wage. At my store it's $5 per hr plus tips and 27 cents per mile on the road (as they figure it so usually less). Minimum wage when youre not out dispatched on a delivery. Still make decent money but just sayin'.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Depending on where you work you may not get a base minimum wage. At my store it's $5 per hr plus tips and 27 cents per mile on the road (as they figure it so usually less). Minimum wage when youre not out dispatched on a delivery. Still make decent money but just sayin'.


 Another perk I forgot to mention was getting to eat some of the pizza rejects.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Where can I trade those 5* for some gas and food. **** uber and there stupid, cheap ****ing PAX.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha ha - next is "Laundry pick ups". with smelly dirty socks and all. 
How low can we get?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't personally delivered laundry to someones house, but I've picked pax up at the laundry with sometimes 5,6, 7 or more huge laundry bags. Loading them in the trunk was not easy. I'm glad that's only happened once in a blue moon.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I haven't personally delivered laundry to someones house, but I've picked pax up at the laundry with sometimes 5,6, 7 or more huge laundry bags. Loading them in the trunk was not easy. I'm glad that's only happened once in a blue moon.


I refuse to take: 
No more than 3 pax - no one is allowed to sit at front. 
No more than 3 shopping bags
No laundry bags at all. 
No kids without sit belts. 
No other than the owner of the account unless I get an authorization via text from the owner of the account to carry their pax. friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

arto71 said:


> ...pickup a dozen ready sandwiches and wait for a ping,...whatever is not delivered must be returned to them.


I just threw up a little in my mouth.

It's re-DON-cu-lous! Won't do it. I almost can't hack the smell of someone's takeout in the car.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I refuse to take:
> No more than 3 pax - no one is allowed to sit at front.
> No more than 3 shopping bags
> No laundry bags at all.
> ...


That is a good way to handle if a 3rd party books the car for a friend. That issue has come up a couple of times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is a good way to handle if a 3rd party books the car for a friend. That issue has come up a couple of times.


Indeed. Totally using this.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bonnaroo5 said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> It's re-DON-cu-lous! Won't do it. I almost can't hack the smell of someone's takeout in the car.


We often pick up samples from nursing homes and a local prison. We take them to a lab at our hospital. It pays rather well so most drivers take the work when offered. Some people are a bit squeamish. Sometimes the samples are in a paper bag...... sometimes the bag is clear plastic. I prefer brown paper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> We often pick up samples from nursing homes and a local prison. We take them to a lab at our hospital. It pays rather well so most drivers take the work when offered. Some people are a bit squeamish. Sometimes the samples are in a paper bag...... sometimes the bag is clear plastic. I prefer brown paper.



You.are.hardcore.
Not worthy.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I am strict with respect to expecting parents to have booster/child seats for their kids. Particularly since we have them, we just need notice and particularly if they claim not to own one while standing in front of say a wallmart.

I would love to keep my front pax seat free of paxes but it isn't realistic for me to limit the number of pax to three. Dealing unreasonable groups of five or six who want to cram is enough drama. I do sympathize with the idea and I probably avoid driving a minivan for similar reasons. Laundry bags..... I wish someone would do my laundry.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> At least they're consistent. Burn up your vehicle for $13/hr and no tip. Uber on, people. Uber on.


Damn...at least pizza delivery drivers get a tip most of the time...geesh


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I refuse to take:
> No more than 3 pax - no one is allowed to sit at front.
> No more than 3 shopping bags
> No laundry bags at all.
> ...


No more then three shopping bags? Now that's getting a bit extreme don't you think?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> No more then three shopping bags? Now that's getting a bit extreme don't you think?


They had me at no more than 3 pax, that would result in my having to cancel at least a third of my trips. I'm here to make money, not drive somewhere to cancel.

And what is this thing that some people have about not letting people sit in the front. Do you have that much contempt for your pax? I think it's easier to keep track of them when they are in front and usually leads to a better conversation and ratings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They had me at no more than 3 pax, that would result in my having to cancel at least a third of my trips. I'm here to make money, not drive somewhere to cancel.
> 
> And what is this thing that some people have about not letting people sit in the front. Do you have that much contempt for your pax? I think it's easier to keep track of them when they are in front and usually leads to a better conversation and ratings.


I hear ya.. I'm pretty flexible as long the pax behave themselves. I have to admit, I'm not always thrilled about a pax sitting up front though I won't object to it. It really depends the pax him/herself. But not allowing more three grocery bag... geezz. I'd have a quite a few cancellations if I refused.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

One of the Uber training videos says that one of the biggest rider complaints is getting into a car that smells of things like cologne/perfume and FOOD SMELLS!

Now they're backtracking?


Food delivery customers may give 5 stars but the next customer that has to ride in your car right after you dropped off 10 bags of curry chicken are going to 1 star you.

Also, have you ever had food like from thai or Chinese restaurants that leak out into the plastic bag...and of course the bag had a hole in it?

Thanks but I'll pass.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Let me ask a question what about parking in a big city? Oh no - These people that ordered are on the 54th floor. 

What about somebody that complains they got sick after placing the UberEats order? I can see the headlines now. Disgruntled Uber driver did this ............ or I found a ...... in my sandwich or a ..... in my pizza.....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Let me ask a question what about parking in a big city? Oh no - These people that ordered are on the 54th floor.
> 
> What about somebody that complains they got sick after placing the UberEats order? I can see the headlines now. Disgruntled Uber driver did this ............ or I found a ...... in my sandwich or a ..... in my pizza.....


Well if it's that high up, do what we did as kids.. get a rope/pulley have them reel it down to ground level, you put the food in the container or whatever, they reel it back up...Now I'm assuming the monetary transaction is all done on the smart app..


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey, did you know you can even get Pot delivered in SF!?  An app called Eaze. What's ne....wait, don't answer that.  Forget I asked. I don't wanna' know.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> At least they're consistent. Burn up your vehicle for $13/hr and no tip. Uber on, people. Uber on.


I won't be doing it based on not getting a tip. **** Uber expansion with this mindset. YEAH, 5 stars!!!! I can't wait to pay my bills with those 5 stars. Like we are circus animals waiting for our food to perform tricks.


----------



## OtotheG (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm actually doing it in Chicago. This was barely the first week. 
I can say I like it because in those two hours I made more than I would than just regular x fares and less miles on my car.
Also the area that we are servicing it's not big either. Forgot how much was the minimum base pay rate, but I think it was $2 per delivery iirc. 
The smell doesn't even last in the car either. And if it does stay, febreeze tends to do the job. I always have a spray can, especially after stinking pax.
Now, when things start to fall in place and they start reducing our pay, then I won't do it anymore.
But most pax are usually outside waiting for you. And as for tips, 10% of them tip me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ratings will plunge drastically for anyone taking pax after delivering lunch.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Ratings will plunge drastically for anyone taking pax after delivering lunch.


Yep. Pax don't want to have to smell the corporate lunch you just dropped off before picking them up.
Furthermore, my family doesn't want to smell it either.
Not worth risking having Kung Pao Chicken ooze out all over my car.


----------

